# Just adopted a great GSD, is she just trying to show dominance?



## Jaegur (Dec 8, 2013)

So, we rescued a dog last year, a 75lb lab, and have just adopted another rescue, a female GSD about a year and a half old. We let her meet our boy, play, and brought her on a home visit to see our cats and such, and she gets along with everyone. Her and our male play, wrestle outside, and seem ok. However, 2-3 times now she's growled at him and bared her teeth. I know not to correct the behavior, so i just kinda let it play out and started talking to distract her. This morning she did the teeth baring, but just sniffed his neck and ear.

It seems like most of the times this has happened is when she's laying down and he's standing up. Also, our boy is definitely an omega. I'm hoping that she's just showing her dominance, or doesn't like him standing taller than her, or something? She hasn't shown any other signs of aggression, and like I said they play fine together, are fine eating their treats together, and even ate out of the same bowl yesterday (not at the same time, just kind of a round-robin thing.)

The foster we got her from works almost exclusively with GSDs, and she's always fine around other dogs. We are already planning on furthering her training. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The male being 'above' her may just be intimidating for her, so the growling is likely her way of saying 'hey, I'm laying down over here and you're standing too close to my comfort zone right now, please back off' - but no I don't think it's a show of dominance, more she feels vulnerable because she's already down.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes for saying HEY I don't like it... You can step in and support her for only using the lower level of growling (warning) and tell your male to go lay down and leave her be.... I prefer to get up walk over and escort the male away...have him lay down take a break. on his spot,. which you can reward for him doing as you ask going with you... and reward her .. for letting you know at a lower level to handle it. Teaching the male by showing him will help for him to do it on his own when you just say it. And will support your female to know only lower level warning work..  Congratulations sounds like you have a wonderful girl...


----------



## Jaegur (Dec 8, 2013)

I noticed she did it when they were both standing, but that time it was more for playing, I believe, as she just tried swallowing his head like she normally does, lol. This is my first time owning two dogs at once, so it's a new experience for all of us I suppose, lol. She is a great girl though! Super smart! And beautiful =) When she turns around to look at you while standing she looks like this big, shaggy black wolf, lol.


----------

